
Gift card purchases – today's personal story of machine learning run amok - walterbell
https://mobile.twitter.com/v0max/status/1076927245107777536
======
londons_explore
The fraud algorithms between big companies are connected... If you've just
been detected as a fraudster at Amazon, then doing pretty much anything at
target will also flag you up as a fraudster, simply on the basis of "if Amazon
has blocked this guy, we don't want to take the risk either".

